# de romper con todo y de deshacerme de cualquier cosa que...



## M30

Hola,

quería usar un pronombre relativo para sustituir irgendwas, lo que pasa que no sé como debería considerarla, si femenina, masculina o neutra. Ésta es la frase ( tampoco sé si está bien escrita):

 I*ch** verspüre ein**unkontrollierbares**Bedürfnis, mit alles zu brechen und irgendwas, das mich mit meinerVergangenheit in Zusammenhang bringen konnte, zu hirauswerfen.  

gracias de antemano!*


----------



## kunvla

Hola:

Será bien si también pones la oración en español, es que tu oración en alemán no es correcta. Tal vez querías decir algo así como: 

Ich verspüre ein unkontrollierbares Bedürfnis, mit allem zu brechen, was mich mit meiner Vergangenheit in Zusammenhang bringen könnte.

Saludos,

O tal vez:

Ich verspüre ein unkontrollierbares Bedürfnis, mit allem zu brechen, und alles, was mich mit meiner Vergangenheit in Zusammenhang bringen könnte, wegzuwerfen.

Saludos,


----------



## Geviert

No creo que sea posible usar un pronombre, más bien was  (..., was) como señala Kunvla, o al máximo una construcción con *dass*. Cuando el género es desconocido o la palabra es extranjera se usa generalmente el pronombre relativo neutro o el artículo neutro en general ( los alemanes tienden a usar el masculino, pero esto es un vicio del alemán hablado, diría).


----------



## M30

gracias por responder, si si, lo siento, tenéis razón, se me olvidó por completo poner a frase en castellano. Es esta:

Siento una necesidad incontrolable de romper con todo y de deshacerme de cualquier cosa que me relacione con el pasado.

creo que de las dos que has escrito sería ésta:

Ich verspüre ein unkontrollierbares Bedürfnis, mit allem zu brechen, und alles, was mich mit meiner Vergangenheit in Zusammenhang bringen könnte, wegzuwerfen.

como lo veis?


----------



## Sowka

Hola M30 



M30 said:


> gracias por responder, si si, lo siento, tenéis razón, se me olvidó por completo poner a frase en castellano. Es esta:
> 
> Siento una necesidad incontrolable de romper con todo y de deshacerme de cualquier cosa que me relacione con el pasado.
> 
> creo que de las dos que has escrito sería ésta:
> 
> Ich verspüre ein unkontrollierbares Bedürfnis, mit allem zu brechen, und alles, was mich mit meiner Vergangenheit in Zusammenhang bringen könnte, wegzuwerfen.
> 
> como lo veis?



Tu frase es correcta. Pero yo no diría "wegwerfen" en este caso. Y "in Zusammenhang bringen könnte" indica ("könnte") una posibilidad. "Que me relacione", sin embargo, describe un hecho.

Mi intento 1: "Ich verspüre ein unkontrollierbares Bedürfnis, mit allem zu brechen und mich von allem zu befreien, was mich mit meiner Vergangenheit verbindet."

O intento 2: "Ich verspüre ein übermächtiges Bedürfnis..."

La parte final también se podría escribir así: "... und mich von allem, was mich mit meiner Vergangenheit verbindet, zu befreien."


----------



## M30

oks, pues entonces lo pondré así que queda más claro y ordenado =)

gracias!


----------



## Sowka

Hola 

Se me occurrió una versión más dinámica: "und alles *abzuwerfen*, was mich mit meiner Vergangenheit verbindet."

He reflexionado mucho sobre una posibilidad de traducir la palabra "cualquier". Pero en mi opinión, todas las versiones con "jedwede"  o similar son inelegantes.

He encontrado una posibilidad de integrar este sentido de "todas las cosas, grandes o pequeñas" en la frase de otra manera:

"... und alles abzuwerfen, was mich _auch nur im geringsten / auch nur irgendwie _mit meiner Vergangenheit verbindet."


----------



## M30

Hola!

pues me gusta más como queda con el abwerfen porque así no se repite tanto el "mich" y resulta más facil de leer. Pero me preguntaba si en lugar de abwerfen se podría usar *entfernen. Es que es el verbo que estuve mirando luego.  lo del "auch nur" creo que no lo pondré porque aunque es más preciso, sería recargarlo demasiado. Es lo que pasa cuando se intenta traducir algo que a veces le das vueltas a la frase pero nunca termina siendo lo mismo **
*
muchas gracias!

por cierto, mejor que inelegantes di poco elegantes


----------

